# My Twinkle Little Star died Sunday evening & have to Cancel the FL



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear Friends,

We do not know what happened....... On Sunday night Steve and I went out to a friend's party and were gone from 5:30-8:30 PM. Upon our return we found Twinkle already gone.
She had one puncture wound in her chest area...... we suspect that our 4 year old Sheltie either played too rough or she and Twinkle had an altercation. They had always gotten along and never ever fought.

We do not know what happened and never will know.

My husband and I are in shock. We are so distraught. I have cancelled the Oct FL meet up and I am sure you all will understand.

I feel so numb and unable to function. Neither one of us could work yesterday......all we seem to be able to do is cry.

We will be re-homing Molly. I will never be able to give her the love she deserves or trust her with Emma or any other small dog.

These are the last photos of Twinkle. Everyone that knew her loved her.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes, I'm sooooo sorry for you. It makes me think though that I should be more careful who my little dog plays with. My neighbor has a scotty that Biscuit often plays with. The scotty is the same size as Biscuit only weighs 10 lbs more, she's a real chunk. I'm going to be sure I'm there from now on when they play together.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh no...this is so sad... :bysmilie: I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Cat, my heart goes out to you and your husband on the death of Twinkle. I cannot imagine what you are going through but know my thoughts and prayers are being sent you way. Jan


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I can't imagine the shock and horror of that. I'm so sorry. :bysmilie: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't even know what to say. My jaw just hit the floor. I feel awful for you right now. :smcry: 

Precious Twinkle....rest in peace sweet angel. I am glad you had such a wonderful birthday last week. I so enjoyed seeing all those pics. Those are precious memories for you and your husband to have. My heart goes out to you at this difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :crying:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness! that is a horrible thing to have happen. The not knowing is very hard too. :grouphug: 

The hurt is very fresh right now. I really feel for you.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I just wanted to share a story of my friends jack russell and her mixed breed bigger dog - they loved each other and always played great together and were the best of buds and one day she came home and the jack was dead and neck was broke I believe and her other dog was devastated cried all the time and best she can guess it was an accident they were playing together and being it was a bigger dog did not know his strength so I am just putting this out there that maybe it was an accident as i would hate to see you lose two dogs  and maybe you can separate them when you are not home -- just a thought - so sorry this happened to you and your family


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how painful this is for you. May God wrap his arms around you and give you comfort. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, my deepest sympathy to you for this tragic loss. I am so very, very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: I am so sorry this happened to your sweet little girl. My heart is breaking with yours. :grouphug: 


What a horrible accident, and I'm sure it was an accident. Just alittle too hard to get by right now...


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Twinkle :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I am so sorry, :crying 2: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cat my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry :crying:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I am so very sorry, :crying 2:


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

I am so sad for your loss. May you find peace in knowing how much your baby was loved while she was with you. Hugs.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry, Cat. :grouphug: I can't stop crying for you. :bysmilie: 

:grouphug: RIP Twinkle Little Star. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, Cat- I just can't believe what I just read. We are in Germany now and I was checking my e-mail and saw your post. I am so sorry. I can't even imagine what you going through. We'll be home next week. Please know that Bruce and my thoughts and prayers are with you. I will speak to you soon.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of little Twinkle and so suddenly. I hope your tears turn to wonderful
memories of her soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry. My thoughts & prayers are with you during this tragic & sad time. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: .


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so deeply sorry . I don't even know what to say..
My heartfelt condolences :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so deeply sorry for you lose, Cat!!! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!!! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a horrible tragedy. Prayers for you and your family. :grouphug: RIP Twinkle. rayer:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i am so so sorry for your loss 

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
RIP Twinkle Little Star


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:crying: OMG! I'm so sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry! :crying: 

Sending Hugs and love your way!
NAncy and The fAb 5


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cat, i am so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Twinkle. What a tragic accident. [attachment=57259:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Twinkle.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!! I cried reading your post....please know you are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cat -- my heart is breaking for you and Steve. :smcry: :smcry: 

I'm sending prayers that your heart will mend and hugs to both you and your husband.

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry! Sending prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Twinkle.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh, my heart goes out to you. I will keep you and hubby in my prayers :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: 


Diane


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. My heart hurts for you.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry, I just saw your post and am so upset for you and your family. May your little Twinkle rest in peace. Til you meet again. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :smcry:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

This is just so sad. My sympathies are with you.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I do not have the words. :bysmilie: I am SO sorry. Bless you and your family...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so incredibly sorry.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

No words can express how deeply saddened to hear about your recent loss. Just the other day, I was admiring Twinkle's pink stroller. My heart goes out to you & your family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This is so sad. I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

:crying: Devastating to hear this. God bless your baby and help you and your family heal from this tragedy.

May peace one day whisper softly to your heart
Author unknown


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I am so truly sorry for your loss. I felt in shock too while reading your post.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:crying: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

I am so sorry....Maggie Mae's mom


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Cat - I'm so sorry for your sudden and devastating loss. :crying: RIP, sweet Twinkle :wub: and always remember how much you were loved.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what pain you are going through. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry...you and your Little Twinkle Star will be in my prayers...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you our deepest sympathy and lots of hugs!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Cat, this breaks my heart. :grouphug: 

Know we love you,

Deb and Gang


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss and hurt. Please know you are in so many of our thoughts. Rest in peace little Twinkle. :smcry:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Twinkle 
RIP Twinkle little star


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=57264:dog_sympathy_card.jpg]
RIP Twinkle...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I'm absolutely shocked and sad. :shocked: :bysmilie: 

I'm so very sorry about your loss of your precious Twinkle. :bysmilie: Gosh, I just don't know what to say... :bysmilie: 

Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Twinkle. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, that's so sad, I just can't imagine. I've always loved your siggy picture and just showed it to someone the other day saying how adorable they both looked together in front of the fire. 
:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, this is heartbreaking and tragic. 
I hope your heart heals soon. 
Hugs and prayers. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: I am so sorry :smcry: I will keep you and your husband in my prayers. Things happen so fast don't blame yourself.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

I also felt the shock when reading your post. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


"Unable are the loved to die. For love is immortality." ~Emily Dickinson


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious baby. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry for your loss. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. I can't even imagine. My heart breaks for you & your husband. 

You are both in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am sooooo sorry to hear about your Twinkle Little Star. I pray your hurt is eased and that sweet memories flood you with warmth and comfort.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm praying for you and your husband


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Cat, I can't express how sorry I am for your loss. I always thought Twinkle was just adorable in her pictures and was looking so forward to seeing both her and Emma in person. What a terrible heartache for you and your husband. Please accept my sincere sympathy. God bless you Twinkle Little Star. May you rest in peace. 
Cat, when you look up to the heavens each night I'm sure you will see a new and exceptionally bright and beautiful twinkling star and know who is looking down at you with love. God bless you and, in the right time, ease your pain.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think each of us feel the pain you feel as we have eithe experienced such a tremendous loss, or we put ourselves in your place knowing how devastated we would be to lose our furbaby.

You are doing the best thing for yourselves which is to just go ahead and let yourself grieve. I know I could not have dealt with anyone when my first girl died.

:grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry for the suffering your family is going through. What a tragic event. :grouphug: I will have you all in my prayers for comfort. Ohh how very sad this is.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cat, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know I replied to your post right after it appeared but don't see it on line. I didn't want you to think I didn't care. Terrible accidents like this happen and there's nothing we can do, but try to remember the joy and love you brought to Twinkle and Twinkle brought to you and to us all with her pictures. I love that fireplace shot so much. RIP, Twinkle.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

To all of you...........

a sincere "Thank you" for the kind wishes and thoughts and prayers. Steve and I are taking it day by day. 

Molly has found a new home with a couple with a similar aged, similar sized female Australian Shepard named Sam. They called last night and said that she is eating and obedient but seems a bit sad. They expected that it will take her a while to adjust. Of course I am saddened that this is unavoidable. But they said that they just love how sweet and lovie she is towards them. She is still sizing up Sam. Keep Molly in your thoughts please that she is loved and finds happiness in her new home. We had so many people call for her ad that I feel confident that she will be happy, and thats what matters the most.

Our Emma is also sad........ she lost Twinkle and Molly and I am sure is confused. 

We are actively exploring our options for new baby/ youngster female Malt(s). It won't be "Twinkle" but she will be our new Star- we may evn need to get 2 new Malts to fill the space in our hearts. We really like the babies out of Angel Maltese ( south fl) and Diamond Maltese (Orlando). I may even get a show baby and take a whirl at owning 1 or 2 show pups.

Again thanks to all of you.

Cat


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cat, I've thought so much of Twinkle. Your tragedy just broke my heart. I have also thought of Molly and how she must be feeling and prayed for her happiness in a home filled with love for her. Last but sure not least is Emma. I have especially thought of and prayed for dear Emma. I am sure she is confused and lonely. What a sweet pair Emma and Twinkle were in your pictures. My heart breaks for Emma too. Please give her nose a kiss for me. I will continue to pray for all of you. Our love to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry I'm late and soooo sooo sorry about little Twinkle!! I know your hearts must be broken.


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

Although I do not know you, I can feel your pain, and my heart breaks for you. May God bless you and your family during this difficult time. May He wipe away all of your tears, and replace them with laughter and joy. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

RIP Sweet Twinkle Little Star


----------

